# I need advice on getting my V puppy from So Cal to Seattle



## BPatch (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey all, 

Long time VizlaForums stalker, first time poster. I'm gonna try my hardest to NOT totally newb out on my first post and ask a question that could easily be answered by doing a simple search through the forum archives (don't know how y'all put up with the same questions being asked 100 different times by new members...haha). 

Anywhoozle, My wife and I have been long awaiting the birth of our Vizsla puppy from a breeder in So Cal (we live in Seattle). Lucky for us, that day came about a week ago. Our female V (her name will be Nova...after one of our favorite pizza places in San Diego) will be ready to join our family on December 3rd. 

We have a bit of a predicament with that timing, as my wife and I will be out of the country on a preplanned Europe trip until Dec 14th. I need insight on the best way to get Nova to Seattle from So Cal. Here are the options....

Option 1. 

I fly to So Cal the day after we get back from Europe. Rent a car, drive to the breeder's facility. Pick up our pup. Drive back to the airport that same day and catch a flight back to Seattle. All in, this would cost us about $700 for the round trip airfare, rental car, puppy airfare, and a breeder boarding fee (since they would be keeping Nova an extra 11 days for us while we are abroad). 

Option 2. 

Pay the breeder to fly with the pup to Seattle. Cost about $1,000 for airfare, hotel, etc for breeder. 

Option 3. 

Have an Aunt in So Cal go meet with breeder, who could act as an "agent" for my wife and I. The breeder would then be willing to ship the puppy to Seattle (only after meeting someone that acts on our behalf, otherwise she will not ship the pup). Total cost would be $500 (this includes puppy airline shipping fee, crate, and a charge for the Breeder's time commuting to and from the airport). 

Option 4. 

Have my Aunt in So Cal meet with the breeder and pick our puppy up. Our aunt could then take Nova to the airport and ship the puppy to us. Total cost $250 ($200 for puppy airfare and my guess is $50 for having a crate sent to my aunt). 


Obviously, Option 4 is the most appealing from a financial perspective. Option 1 is most appealing for the puppies well-being. I guess my question is simple....

Is having the puppy fly in pet cargo significantly worse than having him fly under the seat? 

Again, If my aunt shipped the pup to us (puppy cargo) we would be out of pocket $250. If I fly down to pick the puppy up and put him under the seat with me, we are out of pocket $700. That's a $450 difference between the two options. 

Would I be terrible for opting to save that $$$ and have the puppy shipped?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi BP,

Welcome to the forum, you must be super excited!!!! ;D

It's option #1 for me (if funds would allow) 

It's a one off thing I suppose going to pick up your first pup, bit of an adventure too.
Hey, if your wife is up for it take her too  

Early bonding opportunity for you and the pup. 

Good luck with whatever option you choose and we all look forward to your pics and post's on here. 

Great name for the pup by the way 

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Option 1 or.... Option 5. I know it's a long haul, but If it was me, I would drive there and back. But then again, I love driving and the left coast is beautiful any time of the year.


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

The breeder is charging boarding fees since you can't be pick up your pup at the 7 or 8 week mark??? Experience V folks, is that the norm? I wouldn't expect that.

Also, does it really make that much of a difference for the pup (from an owners point of view) if it comes home at 7 or 8 or 9 weeks? In researching breeders, I'm finding that there's a range (7-7.5-8-9 weeks). I would think it would vary depending on the individual pup, where some may be more independent and confident than others. Thoughts?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I'd want full control over the whole experience. An extremely stressed pup can be costly in so many ways.

We couldn't pick ours up for 2 weeks after they were available and there was no boarding fee. The breeder was thrilled to have him for longer! Pros and cons in each direction, the headlines being that picking it up earlier gives you more bonding time and picking it up later gives the pup's mum and litter more time to teach bite inhibition etc.

A really exciting time for you though whatever you choose. Lots of photos please


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd never put a puppy on a plane, especially not in the cargo hold. My wife and I drove 1100 miles round trip, and spent the night with the breeder to get our pup earlier this year. I know your drive would be twice as far, but I'd still consider it, were it me.

Chris-


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If only to make you feel better about whichever option you choose, my girl flew cargo from Budapest to Frankfurt to Newark with her sister no worse for the wear. Crate training may have been more difficult because of it because she was forced to go in her crate, but that's been the only issue. Bring cleaning supplies if that's the route you go.

Here's a video of them shortly after being picked up by the sister's owner. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4f7PAiYiPc 

If you can afford it do the first option. It'll make for a great memory! If not, no need to feel guilty. These pups are tough cookies.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson was shipped to us in cargo, and despite relieving himself in his crate, he was just fine. He settled in very quickly and I was definitely more stressed than he was as his flight was delayed and it took forever for the airline to get him. It ended up being a three hour flight, with two hours of delay time, and another hour waiting for them to unload. 

We got him from a very reputable breeder who did a lot of work on making the shipping crate a positive place for him. If he had just been put in there and loaded onto a plane, I'm not sure he would have adjusted so easily. 

In your situation, I would choose to fly him over driving back with him, and if you're willing to fly with him, even better!

Congrats!


----------



## BPatch (Oct 3, 2013)

Super helpful. Thanks all for your input and helping calm my nerves a bit. 


As for the breeder and the boarding charge.... they said they'd be happy to keep the pup through it's 9th week at no charge, then a $50/day boarding fee after that. I have no clue if that is standard or not since this is my first time dealing with a breeder. Seemed to make sense to me since they are essentially puppy sitting full time for me. Red flag?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

BPatch said:


> As for the breeder and the boarding charge.... they said they'd be happy to keep the pup through it's 9th week at no charge, then a $50/day boarding fee after that. I have no clue if that is standard or not since this is my first time dealing with a breeder. Seemed to make sense to me since they are essentially puppy sitting full time for me. Red flag?


Doesn't seem like one to me.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Sure seems high to me, but I don't know for sure to be honest. 

We kept a pup an extra month and a half for a buyer and we just talked about an extra hundred bucks or something on the cost to help us with feed and shots and such. But then again we weren't out to make money, just to ensure that the pups went to the best possible home and this was a really great home.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah flew from San Diego to Portland. No problems. Her breeder had shipped puppies before: knew the drill for how to prep the puppy (vet certs, food in baggie, temp restrictions, etc.), knew the right size crate, knew the airline requirements, knew how to handle a nervous new owner :. Her crate was clean and dry when she arrived. 

I put a litter box with a wee-wee pad in the crate for the drive from the airport. She used it. My vet had told me not to let her in the grass at the airport to avoid the risk of parvo. No crate training problems. No housetraining problems.

If you ship the pup, READ the rules and LISTEN to your vet. You'll save the pup some stress and you some worry.

Good luck which ever option you choose!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

option #1 for me, a bit out of pocket and make some time,,,,,welcome to the next 15 years


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I would go on with Option 1 BPatch, I couldn't cargo a puppy. That's not to say that others who have cargo'd pups have had setbacks, but I would want to be the first new face she travelled alongside any day of the week.

Don't worry, we all newb'd out at some point or another  

It will be you giving advice soon enough, these dogs are like life school, the best kind!

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------

